
I made an overview of the changes in Tensorflow version 1.3 - rmeertens
https://www.infoq.com/news/2017/07/changes-tensorflow-1-3
======
rmeertens
Hey everyone, I'm the author of this article. Tensorflow releases go very fast
nowadays, and I noticed it's hard to keep up. This weekend I spent some time
going over the changelog, searching for changed parts of Tensorflow that might
be important for me and others. If you have any questions about this version
update, or in general about Tensorflow, leave a comment here or under the
article!

